# Omega Speedmaster sapphire sandwich (3573.50.00)



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Scratches on the buckle :-| o| :rodekaart


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Reno...
congratulation for having such nice watch :-!

desk star voyager always scratch their clasp :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

music_healing said:


> Reno...
> congratulation for having such nice watch :-!
> 
> *desk star voyager always scratch their clasp* :-d


:thanks M_H I love this beauty 

Actually, that's my only concern with this watch... my Alpha buckles don't suffert for the same affliction... it's a bit disturbing when one consider the difference of price between them :-s


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Reno said:


> :thanks M_H I love this beauty
> 
> Actually, that's my only concern with this watch... my Alpha buckles don't suffert for the same affliction... it's a bit disturbing when one consider the difference of price between them :-s


yup mine also scatched
but I let the beauty of the dial , erase the scratch memory hehehe

seeing this face... makes me pardon all the scratch in the clasp










:-d:-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Not only the face&#8230;

The _back_ is pretty sexy too ;-)












music_healing said:


> yup mine also scatched
> but I let the beauty of the dial , erase the scratch memory hehehe
> 
> seeing this face... makes me pardon all the scratch in the clasp
> ...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

A truly fine watch! Congratulations and enjoy... :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> Not only the face&#8230;
> 
> The _back_ is pretty sexy too ;-)


+1 Most definitely. 

Great shots, mate!


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Great photos
Congratulations


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Reno said:


> Not only the face&#8230;
> 
> The _back_ is pretty sexy too ;-)


ur back is so sexy mate

mine is solid metal.. macho .. not sexy at all









:think::think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


> +1 Most definitely.
> Great shots, mate!


:thanks Ben



music_healing said:


> ur back is so sexy mate
> 
> mine is solid metal.. macho .. not sexy at all
> 
> ...


Well... that was the reason why I picked the 73 over the 70 ;-)
This movement is such a beauty 

But hey, a Speedy's a Speedy, so... enjoy yours ;-)



kiwidj said:


> A truly fine watch! Congratulations and enjoy... :-!


Thanks mate  it's my dream watch... it's such a beauty 
I really hope one day Omega will be able to provide non-scratchables bracelets :roll: it drives me crazy to see scratches on such an expensive watch...



danielb said:


> Great photos
> Congratulations


Thanks D


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Great pics of a iconic model (I count all the speedmaster models iconic ;-)). I can´t find any bad at all with that watch, simply stunning! Wokrs great with a lot of combos too, but bracelet is the best imo :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jockinho said:


> Great pics of a iconic model (I count all the speedmaster models iconic ;-)). I can´t find any bad at all with that watch, simply stunning! *Wokrs great with a lot of combos too*, but bracelet is the best imo :-!


Thanks Jocke 

So true on the straps/bracelets point ;-)

Brown strap









Black









the butt


----------

